# 2ww very watery yellow discharge



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

I have never had as much discharge girls  
Has anyone experienced this? It is a strong yellow colour. Really watery. I'm 11dpo and on cd 31... Anyone have any idea what is going on with my cm.....  

Hails


----------



## Buttercup79 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm afraid I don't know the answer to that, maybe ask the doctor if you are worried, but if it doesn't smell (tmi sorry!) it should probably be nothing to worry about. 

x


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi cas11

It has no odour at all... Just so much of it. I did have a yellow creamy discharge last month during my 2ww but nothing like this... My gp a totally nutter   lol think will trust people on here before him   thanks for your reply doll   xx this 2ww getting more interesting


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Just a wee update for anyone looking at this topic and experiencing this type of cm....
I took this cm 11 dpo..... On 12dpo I took my Af   it can be a sign of pregnancy but not for me.. 
it was my Af coming so I know now what to look out for... 

Keep strong everyone   xx  

Hayley


----------

